

MailTrack.io Get notified when your e-mail is read in Gmail - somerandomness
http://mailtrack.io/

======
smt88
I'd use this if I could assign my own domain name to the service.

The reason is that, as tracking pixel services become popular, they also get
blocked by the various ad-blocking browser extensions.

